# Guides/ sic tough stuff.



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

As alot of guys here & I always wonder about different guides and why some are so expensive. Like most of us I only like to spend what is necessary. 

I do not get using steel guides but that just me. I only use sic on offshore rods that are under heavy load IE jigging, stand up, etc...

Some links to a hardness scale of different ring material.

http://www.batsonenterprises.com/rings-and-hardness

Anyhow I had a guide I stepped on while building a rod and decided to do some test. It is a Fuji sic MSNG. I found the guide metal will bend in every different direction before the ring ever pops out. This guide is still ruined but the ring never popped out. The ring only broke after I used two pliers and held the ring in both and twisted the ring itself.

I personally was more interested in how tough the sic material was so first I ground it with a dremel. While there was light surface damage to the ring itself holds up alot better then the metal next to it. In fact you can see it in the pictures. Also the ring was still smooth to the touch so you could still use braid. I must say it could be smooth from the stone itself. In the pictures you can also see how much the grinding stone is ground down from me pushing that hard on the ring. The pictures do not show it really well but I could have ground off all the metal around the ring and it would have been barely deformed. I was impressed. The grinding stone looks 4 times worse then the ring. LOL

I hate paying this much for Fuji Sic guides but I defiantly feel they are worth it.

Ground ring.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey i decided to play with blvag alconite and it is almost as tough as the sic. It seems like it would be good enough for most application IMO. A very subjective observation was the alconite seemed to transfer more heat during the process.

I decide to cut right threw the metal and take out the ring. I even ground them both on a bench grinder to get a feel for them. The sic is noticeably more resistant to scratching but not sure how or if that much strength is really needed for most applications especially inshore stuff. I would imagine wire might give you problems under heavy loads if it is rough. I will still use sic for offshore stuff but have more confidence in the Alconite ring then I did before.










Notice how small the grinding stone is now.








Next up I will come up with a test for actual line breaking under different rings.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Smoken thats pretty intresting. I had no ideal that stuff was that hard. I'm new at building and don't alway's know what I'm looking at or for when buying guides but I will remember this. Thanks for this post.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I still relatively new as well but I like to test stuff for myself. I read as much as I can then try different things to form my own opinion.

Next I will test line breaking under stress with different rings then I should be able to form my own educated opinion. 

These are not scientific but since I am doing it for myself I might as well share it. I suggest others give it a try and forum there own opinion. Don't just do what others do because thats what you see.

Joe


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

One thing to tske into consideration when doing a line breaking test is a smooth curve when doing a static test.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Billcollector said:


> One thing to tske into consideration when doing a line breaking test is a smooth curve when doing a static test.


You talking about the edges of the frame rubbing or making sure the line stays rubbing on the inside of the guide ring.

Joe


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

No. One thing I always do on any rod I build is put it under a static deflection test. The things I am checking for are, is the line making any hard angles from guide to guide, and could more guides be added for extra support, or less could be used to conserve weight.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Billcollector said:


> No. One thing I always do on any rod I build is put it under a static deflection test. The things I am checking for are, is the line making any hard angles from guide to guide, and could more guides be added for extra support, or less could be used to conserve weight.


Ahh got you I thought you were talking about my upcoming test of different rings.

Yes I load all my roads that is rod building 101. I have a Rod holder on my work table.

Pic of one weak ass rod that I took a pictures of under load to send to the manufacture. I did not even finish the rod it was so bad. Luckily they sent me a different blank as I found a major defect.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I plan on doing a totally different type of test for line breakage using different ring types. I will post it up when I get to it.

Joe


----------

